# Selling 2017 Lancer (NYC)



## 2017Lancer (Oct 9, 2018)

Any advice in the New York area for getting the most of my 2017 Mitsubishi Lancer with just under 29k miles, been used for Uber/Lyft under 2 years. 

Thx!


----------

